# [Vista] Microfon am Lautsprecher ausgeben



## LittleDestroyer (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
Ich möchte gerne das an meim mein Notebook das Microfon an den Lautsprechern ausgegeben wird, also so das ich mich selbst höre. Leider finde ich den Balken nicht um die Lautstärke einzustellen.
So siehts am PC aus:





Im Menü ist das Microfon zu erkennen.

Nur am Notebook siehts so aus:




Dort wird es komischer weiße nicht angezeigt.

Notebook: Acer Aspire 7520G
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium

Hoffe mir kann einer weiterhelfen,
MfG LittleDestroyer


----------



## TheBadDwarf (4. Juli 2008)

Funktioniert das Mikro denn?
Hast Du schon den Assistenten zur Einrichtung eines Mikrofons ausgeführt?
Hast Du am Notebook eine Zusatzsoftware für Deine Soundkarte und ist dies installiert?`
Vielleicht solltest Du auch mal nach einem Standardtreiber schauen.
Musst Du evtl. Deinen Mikrofoneingang erst einschalten?


----------



## LittleDestroyer (5. Juli 2008)

Tut mir leid, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
Das Microfon funktioniert einwandfrei, ich kann mit anderen reden (Skype, TS² usw.), ich kann auch aufnehmenu und es wiedergeben, das ist alles kein problem.

Nur will ich es so einstellen können das ich mich selbst höre.
Naja am PC hab ich den Assistenen auch nicht gebraucht, da geht es ja.


----------



## Laudian (5. Juli 2008)

Du kannst normal einstellen, welche Regler normal angezeigt werden. Man spart sich normal das, was seltener genutzt wird, weil es sonst unuebersichtlich wird ... 

Wie das bei Vista aber genau geht weiss ich auch nicht mehr ...


----------



## LittleDestroyer (5. Juli 2008)

Joa so kenn ich das von XP,
aber hab echt kein plan wie das bei Vista gehn soll....


----------



## Laudian (5. Juli 2008)

klick mal rechts unten in der Startleiste rechts auf das Soundsymbol, dann auf Einstellungen ... da sollte eigentlich angezeigt werden, welche Mixeranzeigen eingeschaltet werden koennen.

Evtl haengt das aber auch mit der jeweiligen Vistaversion zusammen ,.,,


----------



## LittleDestroyer (6. Juli 2008)

Naja wenn ich rechtsklick auf das Symbol mache kommt das:





Und naja, wenn ich da weitergeh komm ich wieder zu dem Menü wo ich vorher war, und dazu sin oben auch Screens.


----------



## Laudian (6. Juli 2008)

Schau mal was unter Aufnahmegeraete steht ... evtl steht das Micro da drunter.


----------



## LittleDestroyer (6. Juli 2008)

Ja da stehts schon,
Ich kann auch in den Eigenschaften reingehn, seh auch nen Pegel, nur dieser Pegel ist für die Aufnahme lautstärke.


----------



## Laudian (6. Juli 2008)

ist der ausgeschaltet oder auf 0?


----------



## LittleDestroyer (6. Juli 2008)

Naja der is auf 100%, da ich damit ja den Ton aufnehmen kann. Also man hört ihn nicht, aber ankommen tut er.


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Juli 2008)

Dies ist soweit ich weiß kein Microsoft feature, sondern immer ein Gimmick der Treiber der Hersteller. Bei Creative heißt dieser Zusatzkanal (den man aufnehmen oder halt ausgeben kann): "What you hear"


----------



## LittleDestroyer (7. Juli 2008)

Naja aber das hatte ich bis jetzt bei jedem PC,
Ich hatte auch schon nach Treiber gesucht, mit so einem Programm (Der Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein ^^). Das hatte auch nichts gefunden.


----------



## AcIdPhReAk (21. Januar 2010)

ganz einfach:

du musst in die "wiedergabe" reingehen.
danach auf deine "eigenschaften" vom lautsprecher.
nun auf die registerkarte "pegel".
dann siehst du die werte "digitial-in" oder "midi-synth" (je nach soundkarte).
dort scrollst du runter und findest dein "mikrofon"-pegel !! 

http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/09cbfsy/micmute.jpg


----------

